# Grilling lobster tails....



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

...looking for a recipe for grilling them over hot coals.....

How do you cut them? 

Do you use a skewer after cutting them? 

What do you baste them with? 

How long do you cook them on each side? thanks.....


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a bobby flay book that says to boil them for 8 minutes.. then blanch in ice water so it cools down.. then split the tail down the middle, baste with melted butter, salt n pepper, then grill for 2-3 minutes meat side down...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Butterfly them, Shoreline olive oil, garlic powder, Chef Pauls redfish blackening season and then grill.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What ever you do, do not over cook. They turn to shoe leather.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn Scott! That just made me hungry for lobster. Too bad my budget is more like catfish these days!


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

Capt. Scott...

So I take it there's no need to use skewers if you butterfly them like that...that is, they won't curl up once butterflied? Those are some damn fine looking tails sir....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man! Love me some lobsta!:thumbsup:


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Just butterfly the shell and leave a little bit connected. Don't cut it completely in half. They cook nice in the shell.


----------

